# Suicide attempt.



## DoomCookie (May 31, 2005)

I am Sophie, 14, a self-injurer.
Back a few months ago, I was dating a boy. I was madly in love. I called him up one evening. He reluctantly told me he was in hospital because he had taken an overdose of paracetemol in attempt to commit suicide. That was the day my heart broke.
Shortly after, we broke up. It was for the best. I have not been the same person since. I look at the world in a totally different way. I have thought long and hard about suicide. The emotions. And whenever I think about it I break down. I may not show it, but I do. Even as I type this, I feel tears welling up.
I was wondering if anyone else has had someone close to them attempt suicide and if it changed there outlook on life and death.

Sophie xxx


----------



## Eunoia (Jun 10, 2005)

hey Sophie! yes, I have had someone I know committ suicide... and it was one of the most difficult things I've ever had to deal w/... it did change my outlook on life even though I wasn't too close to the person... it changed a lot of people I would say. you don't really get how many people something like this affects until it happens. I've been there. friends have, family members have. but hun, I think the biggest thing is trying to find someone to talk to about this...about your si and your ex-b/f and your suicidal thoughts. I get that si is not suicidal behaviour but you said you are thinking about suicide and its emotions and obviously there's stuff to deal w/ b/c you're so upset about it, which is by the way totally understandable! it's _ok_ to feel different after someone attempted suicide but it's essential that you deal w/ those feelings by exploring them, discussing them w/ someone who can help (counsellor, parent, older friend the least etc.) you to understand what happened/is happening but be able to move on w/ your own life. it's so hard to do this by yourself! speaking out of own experience (have previous post about this) pls pls talk to someone about what happened.


----------



## Eunoia (Jun 10, 2005)

hey Sophie! yes, I have had someone I know committ suicide... and it was one of the most difficult things I've ever had to deal w/... it did change my outlook on life even though I wasn't too close to the person... it changed a lot of people I would say. you don't really get how many people something like this affects until it happens. I've been there. friends have, family members have. but hun, I think the biggest thing is trying to find someone to talk to about this...about your si and your ex-b/f and your suicidal thoughts. I get that si is not suicidal behaviour but you said you are thinking about suicide and its emotions and obviously there's stuff to deal w/ b/c you're so upset about it, which is by the way totally understandable! it's _ok_ to feel different after someone attempted suicide but it's essential that you deal w/ those feelings by exploring them, discussing them w/ someone who can help (counsellor, parent, older friend the least etc.) you to understand what happened/is happening but be able to move on w/ your own life. it's so hard to do this by yourself! speaking out of own experience (have previous post about this) pls pls talk to someone about what happened.


----------

